# Model in the Blossoms



## twocolor

Those moments when you get to shoot for you.... for fun.... with peers..... those are the moments that remind you why you do what you do!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## tirediron

Long time no see, TC!  Great set; I especially like #2.


----------



## twocolor

tirediron said:


> Long time no see, TC!  Great set; I especially like #2.



Thank you!  I wonder if I need to go in and touch up that one a bit more.... I'm seeing a few wrinkles under her eyes...

Business has turned into an animal that I have no control over!  If I'm not editing, I try and not spend time on the computer or I'll go INSANE!  But I had to share these with some "professional" eyes instead of social media eyes!


----------



## SquarePeg

Beautiful shots!  Love the soft light in these, perfect for the model and setting.  #5 & 6 are my favorites but all are wonderful.


----------



## sscarmack

Really like #2 also. I also want to like #5 but the blur smudges around the corners are keeping me from doing so.

Really nice set though!


----------



## pjaye

Really wonderful set.


----------



## Braineack

You must have a really nice 70-200 2.8L 


but seriously, really great rendering here.  Lovely stuff.


----------



## twocolor

Braineack said:


> You must have a really nice 70-200 2.8L
> 
> 
> but seriously, really great rendering here.  Lovely stuff.



Yes, yes I do lol!  I can't even begin to list all the lenses and equipment used here.  I popped on a 70-200 2.8, 85 1.8,  85 1.2 (of course we had to compare the differences in the two lenses), and the 24-105.


----------



## twocolor

sscarmack said:


> Really like #2 also. I also want to like #5 but the blur smudges around the corners are keeping me from doing so.
> 
> Really nice set though!



That was actually exactly what I was going for.  Shooting through blossoms to get that soft faded look in the corners. #5 is my personal favorite!


----------



## JoeW

Love this work--especially #1, #2, and #4.


----------



## jcdeboever

All are excellent. Beautiful young lady. Golden hour delight. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100

I'll vote for 2  & 4


----------



## teristsrhulk

Thanks nice shoots of model..


----------



## AimeeSpinksPhotography

Beautiful set! Great use of DOF and shooting through the blossoms! My favourites are 2, 6 and 7 as they look like more natural, candid moments which always look better in my opinon.
Great work!


----------



## JoeW

Lovely work--thanks for posting!


----------

